# Kreise und Kurven werden eckig...



## Psyte (29. März 2004)

*HILFE ! Kreise und Kurven werden eckig.*

Ich habe schon seit längerer Zeit das Problem das ich einfach
nicht in den Griff bekomme. 
In Photoshop 6.0 werden die meisten Kreise die ich schneller
zeichne ziemlich eckig.....die Kurven bekommen eine Ecke und der 
Kreis oder zb. eine runde Form (ich mache oft Tribals) wird einfach
sehr ungenau und ist kaum zu korrigieren. Ich habe Photoshop 6.0 schon 
auf mehreren Rechnern installiert und auch einen ohne Grafiktablett.
Ich benutze ein Volito und hatte auch mit allen anderen Tabletts dasselbe 
Problem. 
Der Thread den ich hier schon gelesen habe : 

http://anleitung.tutorials.de/anleitung-hilfe-tutorial-faq/t-13897.html

beschreibt glaube ich dasselbte Problem , bietet aber keine Lösung , da
man um diesen Bug einfach nicht drumrumarbeiten kann.
Einen Photoshop 6.0 Patch dafuer hab ich auch nirgends gefunden , das
Problem ansich find ich auch nirgends sonst wieder. Eigentlich ist das ziemlich
komisch , da ich mal Ps 7.0 getestet habe und dort auch alles eckig wird.
Ich habe natürlich alle einstellungen in ps ausprobiert und auch die Auflösung erhöht.
Nur kommt das Problem auch wenn man nur mit der Maus schneller eine Kurve zeichnen will....was
ja auch unerlässlich ist. 
Weiss jemand Rat ? ich bin schon ziemlich verzweifelt da ich keine Tribals mehr zeichnen
kann .....nur mit grösstem Aufwand (radieren radieren....Pfade korrigieren....)
Wiegesagt bei dem Ps 5.0 hatte ich dieses Problem nicht.
Bitte Bitte helft mir


----------



## Mythos007 (30. März 2004)

Hallo Psyte und herzlich Willkommen in unserer Communtiy,

Dein Problem sollte hiermit behoben werden können... Denn in der
Version 7.0 > von Photoshop gibt es eine nette smothing Funktion...

in diesem Sinne - mfg Mythos007


----------



## Psyte (30. März 2004)

Danke ,
doch für mich ist es nicht behoben , ich hab ja die 7.0 nicht.
Bleibt auch noch die Frage offen warum das in 5.0 auch ohne smoothing funktion 
ging.


----------



## Psyte (31. März 2004)

weiss keiner rat?
ich wollte eigentlich keine 900 euro für eine neue ps version bezahlen....und eine 5.0 krieg ich nirgends mehr...würde sogar meine 6.0 unregistriert gegen eine 5er tauschen.....nur wegen diesem problem...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. März 2004)

Da heiteres Raten herscht ( Chat ) ist es so, das Du eine Originalversion von PS 6.0 (legal) besitzt und diese gegen eine 5.0 tauschen willst?

Und wenn dann die 5.0 Vollversion nicht die lite?

Wäre nett wenn Du uns genauer aufklärst...

Und btw. auf Ebay bekommst du 4.0, 5.0 , 6.0 von Photshop und das teils nachgeschmissen!


----------



## Psyte (31. März 2004)

Ja also ich habe eine unregistrierte 6.0 (2CDs incl Image Ready) mit cdkey und würde sie gegen eine originale 5.0 tauschen, registriert oder nicht ...ist mir egal da es ja von adobe eh keinen support für die 5.0 oder 6.0 gibt. ..hauptsache es ist keine Limitied Edition denn meine 6.0 ist auch keine 
Falls jemand also tauschen will bin ich gerne bereit dazu.


----------



## Michael Och (31. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich weiss dass gehört hier nicht rein, entschuldige, aber Mythos, wie hast du dein PS so schön umgefärbt, und geht das mit der Version 6 (oder 7 die ich ca. in einer Woche bekomme) auch? Wenn ja, wäre ich sehr interessiert.

MfG Michael


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. März 2004)

Windows XP und STRG+I ( Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  )

Ansonsten kannst du dir sowas, WinXP vorrausgesetzt, mit StyleXP auch selber basteln.


----------



## Michael Och (1. April 2004)

Windows XP und STRG+I 

Was hat den das Umstilen mit der Kehrwertfunktion zu tun?
Naja trotzdem danke.

MfG Michael


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. April 2004)

Ich denke Mythos hat einfach in seinem Screenshot die Farben umgekehrt und nicht seine Windowsoberfläche verändert. Daher der Zusammenhang  

Aber da wird er sich bestimmt nochmal selber melden


----------



## da_Dj (1. April 2004)

Dachte ich auch erst, aber bei Style XP ist schon beim DL Pack ein Theme (nennt sich Blade) das sieht dem ziemlich ähnlich, sieht gut aus 

P.S. Sorry for OT aber in der Arbeitsumgebung macht es bestimmt doppelt so viel spass (schade, dass es bei mir von den Farben einfach nicht reinpasst  )


----------



## Psyte (2. April 2004)

Ja also ich habe eine unregistrierte 6.0 (2CDs incl Image Ready) mit cdkey und würde sie gegen eine originale 5.0 tauschen, registriert oder nicht ...ist mir egal da es ja von adobe eh keinen support für die 5.0 oder 6.0 gibt. ..hauptsache es ist keine Limitied Edition denn meine 6.0 ist auch keine 

Falls jemand also tauschen will bin ich gerne bereit dazu. 
Meine Email ist Moogle2002@web.de


----------



## Psyte (4. April 2004)

Ich hab mir heute von nem Freund Photoshop 7 ausgeliehen
und diese Glättungsfunktion gibt es nur bei den Brushes.
Was mich ziemlich enttäuscht hatt denn ich arbeite gern mit
Pfaden und diese werden genauso eckig wie in Ps6. 
nun bin ich nochmehr gestresst denn ich hatte mich schon
damit angefreundet auf ps7 umzusteigen bzw. upzugraden. 
Weiss jemand ob es ne möglichkeit gibt sozusagen auf version 5 
downzugraden?

Habe mal ein Bild gemacht wie die Pfade in Ps7 aussehen.


----------



## Psyte (4. April 2004)

so sahen sie in 5.0 aus


----------



## Michael Och (4. April 2004)

Hallo, 

Zitat aus einem Tutorial von Photoshoptutorials.de



> Lade die Auswahl des Pfades, wechsel in die Kanäle und erzeuge einen neuen Kanal [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ansonsten ein wenig mit dem gauschen Weichzeichner rumspielen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Psyte (5. April 2004)

Danke,
aber damit werden alle spitzen rund und bleiben nicht spitz.
das korrigieren dauert viel zu langund wird auch nicht sauber.
Hinzu kommt das durch diese Methode die Form dünner wird.


----------



## Michael Och (5. April 2004)

Wollte nur helfen. :-( 

Naja sorry, mfG Michael


----------



## Psyte (25. Mai 2004)

Bin immer noch nicht weitergekommen mit dieser Sache.....
man langsam verzweifel ich wirklich.....


----------

